# Unusual Honda Problem That had a Surprising Fix



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

You think you have seen everything after working on hundreds and hundreds of machines.....then you get stumped.

Last month I bought a HS928 where the owner decided to service the right side tranny and then got sidetracked and lost interest. So I bought the machine all taken apart.
There was nothing wrong with the tranny. just needed cleaning up and new grease.

the owner did tell me it was leaking oil while running. He said it ran good. I graded the machine a 8.5-9 on a 10 scale and got it super cheap.

Well anyway, rebuilt the right side tranny and put it all together. Started it up and it smoked like a chimney. Noticed oil leaking from muffler connection to head and shut it down. ( I always check oil level before starting ) 

What do you think? I thought head gasket and perhaps a valve job. Was gonna do a leakdown .Had a good head in pile so was gonna change the head gasket and see how it went. A couple hour job.

Well anyway I think my Dad or some guardian angel said "wait a minute".......oil coming out of muffler??? What if the machine was over on side or up on nose for a LONG period of time and oil leaked into top of head or into the muffler???

I removed the valve cover and it was clean as a whistle. I removed the muffler and switched it out with a known good one. That did it. Started engine and it ran clean as new. I ran it every day for 20-30 minutes , keeping eye on oil level and it ran nice and clean. 

I'm speculating that oil got into the muffler somehow??? I havent tried the old muffler on another machine yet. This machine starts easily and runs smoothly thru the entire RPM range.
So maybe I got lucky before switching the heads.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

the oil would have burned off eventually. you get the same issue with lawn mowers if people over fill them. the oil seeps through the rings and generally escapes out the exhaust and smokes and spits oil for a while after first startup till all oil is burned off. i would say it is something that would be rare to see happen to a snowblower but if he was servicing the right gear box and had the machine sitting on its left side it is possible.


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

Smart move.
Yep. Oil all over the odd areas.
Nice save!


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

If you have any sort of bug problem, put it upwind and let it burn the oil out of the original muffler! Win/win!


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Like Tad said, I would reinstall the muffler it came with and let it burn any residue off.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

tadawson said:


> If you have any sort of bug problem, put it upwind and let it burn the oil out of the original muffler! Win/win!


His California clean air Police would be there in a heartbeat thanks to a phone call from one of the seasonal residents, OR a water bomber would make a pass over your house.


----------



## ChrisJ (Nov 27, 2014)

If that engine doesn't have an oil pump I would say it must have been laying on it's side for too long.


----------



## ChrisJ (Nov 27, 2014)

OR....

Did the previous guy pour oil through the spark plug hole before storing it?
Maybe he got a little carried away?


----------



## PhilThefarmer (Dec 21, 2020)

Here might tought, guy put it on its side to service the tranny, and since he got off track with that project, he forgot to put the blower back on its wheels, if you see what I mean


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

If you are using wood heat, toss it in the firebox that will clear it out.


----------

